# Burgess Satellite



## m-thew (Mar 28, 2003)

I found this flashlight while cleaning out some boxes from my past. I'm not a collector but maybe it will fit in a collection of yours. Yes, it still works. If interested, please mail me.
Matt


----------



## Sigman (Mar 29, 2003)

Clicked, copied & pasted = no pics..."Can't find website"


----------



## m-thew (Mar 29, 2003)

Thanks Sigman, I think I fixed the picture problem.
Matt


----------

